# Just curious about these huge mushrooms



## Hawksterbert4 (Aug 1, 2020)

I have had these mushrooms popping up in my back yard from time to time, usually late July. I don’t know a thing about mushrooms, but these things are huge! I’m sending a picture of yesterday when it wasn’t opened and today. It’s definitely bigger than a softball, but not quite as big as a volleyball. Thanks.


----------



## EricKrantz (May 4, 2020)

Shaggy Mane? Pick one and set it on a plate. If it goes black within a day or so it is an alcohol inky and likely a shaggy mane.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Not even close to a "shaggy mane" if you are referring to coprinus comatus. More likely chlorophyllum molybdites. I would like to see more pictures. Get a spore print. That would be extremely helpful for identification.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Shaggies have a more rounded top and are more conical than the mushroom in your picture, they are found in grassy areas such as yards but I would suggest that you not eat them if the area has been treated with any chemicals.
If you feel safe in your determination that you have found shaggies pick them as they will turn "inky" with a black coloring quickly and I feel are inedible at that time. Shroom on my friend


----------

